# مظاهرة لرجوع بتول للمنتدى



## R.O.R.O (26 فبراير 2014)

*سالخير عليكم 
من المعروف ان المظاهرات بتتعمل لما نبقى عاوزين نطفش حد 
مظاهرتنا النهاردة غير عادية 
لواحدة غير عادية بنطالب فيها برجوعها لارض المنتدى 
ونقولها المنتدى بقى وحش اوى من غيرك 
مفتقدينك جداااا ارجعى بقى كفاية كدا 
يلا كلكم ارفعوا ايديكم باعلام المحبة 
وقولوا ورايا 
يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
يلا اهتفوا معايا ورجعوا بتول 
يمكن لما تشوف الموضوع ده تحن علينا وترجع بقى 
وحشتينا اوى ووحشتنا خفة دمك 
ورغيك وشقاوتك فى المنتدى 
يلا يا جماعة كل اللى بيحب بتول يدخل يقولها كلمة 
عاوزينها ترجع تنور المنتدى من تانى 
انا هبدا وهقولها 
وحشتينى مووووووت ومفتقداكى جداااااااا 
ومن ساعة ما غبتى عن المنتدى ماليش نفس اشارك 
مش لاقية حد انكش فيه ولا ارغى معاه 

:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:
*​


----------



## soul & life (26 فبراير 2014)

يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول

ارجعى يا بتول ومتخافيش مش هضربك هههههههههههه
اى نعم انتى غبتى علينا اوى بس المسامح كريم ارجعى بقا وحشينى خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 فبراير 2014)

soul & life قال:


> يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
> يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
> يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
> يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
> ...



*ايوه يا نيفو قوليلها يمكن تسمع صوتك وترجع ههههههههه *


----------



## kawasaki (26 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (26 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## kawasaki (26 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## soul & life (26 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا ساكى نسيت الست بتاعت احنا هنولع فيكم


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (26 فبراير 2014)

الهلال مع الصليب قشطة ومربة وحليب 

هما بياكلو حمام وكباب 
واحنا الفول دوبنا و داب 

يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفوووووول
والنحمة مقفول يا اختشي 


يا بتول يا امو دم خفيف 
المنتدى من غيرك مش ظريف 

يا بتول يا اشقى البنات 
من غيرك المنتدى ممممممممم مش لاقية كلمة بقى هههههههههههههه 

انا اصلا فاشلة ف المظاهرات 

انا كنت هدخل اقول الغزية لازم تنزل ههههههههه 

بصي بقى يا باتو 
يا توتة 

وحشتيني اوي وبصراحة غيبتي كتير اوي 
وانا مشتاقة لنكشك لينا 
وخفةة دمك وشقلبتك للحروف والكلمات .. 

بصي اشتاقت لمشاركاتك ف. موضوع بتسمع ايه دلوقتي 
علشان كنتي بتحطي جورج وصوف 

وف موضوع قول كلمة حلوة. لحد ف بالك علشان كنت بببقى هموت واعرف مين اللي ف بالك ههههههههههههههه 

اشتاقت لمشاركاتك ولحكايات وسندوتشانك وشنا باتك 

اشتقت جدا حتى لكلماتك الحزينة اللي ساعات كنتي بتكتبيها وتلمسني 

اشتاقت ادخل اي موضوع ف المنتدى الاقيكي انتي ورورو قلبتوه حكاوي القهاوي ههههههههههههه 

يلهووووووي يا بت يا باتو 
على رأي عمر دياب 
انتي 
سبتي فراغ كبييييييييير 

وحشتينا يا باتو ارجعي بقى وبطلي بقى تقل بقى بقى بقى 

ارجعي يا صابحتي العسولة امو دم خفيف 

واخيرا 

يا بتول با بتول المنتدى من غيرك صدقييني مقفول 

رورو بجد حاجة حلوة اوي محبتك 
مش عارفة اقولك ايه 
انتي جميييييييلة 

ربنا يفرح قلبك 
ويارب باتو تشوف كلامنا وترجع بقى...


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 فبراير 2014)

*يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
**يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
**يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول*


فعلاً وحشتنا شقاوتها و الرغي معاها

هي ايه اللي خلاها تبطل تدخل ؟؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2014)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حسدهم هههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## أَمَة (26 فبراير 2014)

هو في سبب تاني لغيابك يا بتول غير انو مامتك عملت عملية لعينها؟
وعشان كده الدنيا مقلوبة والظاهرات قايمة؟
يعني انا آخر من يعلم؟

منتظرة اشوفك تردي علي يا غالية


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 فبراير 2014)

*فعلا ........ افتقدنا تواجدها معنا .......*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 فبراير 2014)

مع أنى ماليش فى المظاهرات 
ومش بحبها بس أنا متضامن هنا 
مع أخواتى المطالبين بعودة بتول
لاننا مفتقدينك ومفتقدين مشاركاتك
ومواضيعك الجميلة  جدا ..
يارب ماما تكون بخير وتطمنينا عليها 
وياريت ترجعى بسرعة بدل ما المظاهرة
تتقلب أعتصام .. ههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (26 فبراير 2014)

بنحبك يا بتول و عاوزينك ترجعي بسرعة
وحشتينا يا غالية كتير
ادخلي طمنينا عليكي كفاية غياب بقى

ارجعي يا بتول
اجعي يا بتول
ارجعي يا بتول

ارجعي يابت بقى وحشتيني و وحشني الرغي معاكي و المقالب اللي كنتي بتعمليها فينا
كفاية تقل على اخواتك و اصحابك و ارجعي بسرعة
و الا هنروح نجيبك من بيتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 فبراير 2014)

kawasaki قال:


> ​


*ههههههههههههههه جامدة يا اسكى 
ايوه كدا همتك معايا خيلها ترجع 
هو ده شغل المظاهرات ولا بلاش ههههه 
نورت المظاهرة يا ساكى *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> الهلال مع الصليب قشطة ومربة وحليب
> 
> هما بياكلو حمام وكباب
> واحنا الفول دوبنا و داب
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا موكا 
ايون كدا عاوزة صوتك يروح من كتر الهتافات 
هترجع قريب تنور المنتدى  وتقرف فينا من تانى هههههههههه 
نورتى يا روحى واوعى تبطلى هتاف *



Crazy Man قال:


> *يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
> **يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول
> **يا بتول يا بتول من غيرك المنتدى مقفول*
> 
> ...


*نورت يا كيمو هى كانت مشغولة  علشان عملية مامتها 
بس هترجع يمكن النهاردة كمان ان شالله 
*


ABOTARBO قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه حسدهم هههههههههههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايون يا ابو تربو صوووح 
نورت بس انت مش بتهتف ليه معانا ده انا قربت اشاور صوتى راح ههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 فبراير 2014)

kalimooo قال:


> ​



*ايوه يا كليمو هو ده الشغل 
همتك معانا بقى عاوزين نملى كل المنتديات المجاورة يفط هههههه *
*نورت كليمو *




أمة قال:


> هو في سبب تاني لغيابك يا بتول غير انو مامتك عملت عملية لعينها؟
> وعشان كده الدنيا مقلوبة والظاهرات قايمة؟
> يعني انا آخر من يعلم؟
> 
> منتظرة اشوفك تردي علي يا غالية


*لا يا ماما يا حبيبتى هو سبب عملية ما متها بس 
قبل العملية مش كانت بتدخل لانها قلقانة وبعد العملية كان اخواتها كلهم موجودين 
علشان كدا مش كانت بتعرف تدخل 
وحاليا جهازها بعافيه شوية بيتصلح ههههههههه 
نورتى يا مامتى *



صوت صارخ قال:


> *فعلا ........ افتقدنا تواجدها معنا .......*


*فعلا يا بابا مفتقدينها جداااااااااااااااااااااا 
نورت المظاهرة يا بابا *



عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> مع أنى ماليش فى المظاهرات
> ومش بحبها بس أنا متضامن هنا
> مع أخواتى المطالبين بعودة بتول
> لاننا مفتقدينك ومفتقدين مشاركاتك
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههههه نورت عبد يسوع 
ماهى لو ما رجعتش هنعمل اعتصام على باب المنتدى لحد ما ترجع *




انت شبعي قال:


> بنحبك يا بتول و عاوزينك ترجعي بسرعة
> وحشتينا يا غالية كتير
> ادخلي طمنينا عليكي كفاية غياب بقى
> 
> ...


*هترجع قريب يا ميرا ان شالله 
بس خليكى انتى معانا فى الهتاف ع طول اوعى تنامى 
شكلنا هنعمل اعتصام النهاردة 
لحد ما تدخل الحقى هاتى اكلك وشربك بقى وغطا هههههههه *
*نورتى يا ميرا المظاهرة *


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2014)

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايون يا ابو تربو صوووح
> نورت بس انت مش بتهتف ليه معانا ده انا قربت اشاور صوتى راح ههههههه



انتى مدعتنيش للهيصة والمظاهرة دى ههههههههههههههه

فمش هتظاهر

هصلى بس ههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 فبراير 2014)

ABOTARBO قال:


> انتى مدعتنيش للهيصة والمظاهرة دى ههههههههههههههه
> 
> فمش هتظاهر
> 
> هصلى بس ههههههههههه


*ياااه بجد مش دعيتك معلش بقى العتب على النظر 
طالما فينا من صلاة يبقى كويس انى مش دعيتك ههههههههه *


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

30:30:30:30:30:30:30:

*لولو رجعت يا بشر 
ده انا هعمل لولولوووووووووووولى فرررررررررح 
نورتى يا قلبى لو اعرف كدا كنت عملت الموضوع ده من زمان *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> 30:30:30:30:30:30:30:​
> 
> *لولو رجعت يا بشر *
> *ده انا هعمل لولولوووووووووووولى فرررررررررح *
> *نورتى يا قلبى لو اعرف كدا كنت عملت الموضوع ده من زمان *​


 مانا لسة بقولها لو نعرف ان المظاهرة هتجيب نتيجة كدة كنا عملناها من زمان
حمد لله على سلامتك توتة
نورتي الدنيا كلها يا قمر :new4:


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (27 فبراير 2014)

هييييييييييييييييييه هييييييييييه الثورة نجحت يا رورو 

والله وعملوها الرجالة ورافعوا راس مصر بلدنا ههههههههههههه 

باتو رجعت باتو رجعت

وحشتيييييييينا 
مبسوووووطة اوووووووي 

ربنا يخليكي لينا يا رورو انتي وتوتة يااااارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

SECRET ANGEL قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييه هييييييييييه الثورة نجحت يا رورو
> 
> والله وعملوها الرجالة ورافعوا راس مصر بلدنا ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*الله على مصر وشعب مصر ههههههههههه 
ايوه بقى هى دى المظاهرات ولا بلالالاش 
ولا تقولى نهضة ولا فلول 
مظاهرتنا من اول كام ساعة رجعت بتول هههههههههههههه 
حبيبتشى يا موكا ويخليكى حبيبتى 
*


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

*طال غيابك علينا 
ارجعى بجد انتى نور عينيا
صدقيننى هنفضل ترجاكى بى ايدينا
وهنعلى صوتنا ونبكى ونقولك بجدا 
احنا اشتقينا ارجعى يا غالية 
وان لم ترجعى هنفجر المنتدى فى ثانية
ارجعى بجد يا اختى بتوول
بليييييييز امانة عليكى ترجعى 
انتى اختنا ومننا وعلينا منقدرشى
نستغنا عنك بجد ارجعى 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2014)

*انا جيت وحشتوني جداااا بجد
وافتقدكم جدا جداا:flowers:

بشكر كل اللي سألوا عني وعن مامتي
حقيقي بشكركم من كل قلبي
ولاوني عارفه اني مهما شكرتكم مش هوفيكم حقكم

وبشكر رورو جداااا اللي كانت بتتصل بيا علي طول وبتطمن علي ماما
ومسبتنيش ولا ثانية ربنا يخليكي ليا يااحلي اخت في الدنيا
  و يخليكم ليا يارب يااحلي اخوووات في العالم

يلا بقا بالمناسبة السعيدة دي حد يعزمني علي سندوشتين فول من الحاتي:t33:
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *طال غيابك علينا
> ارجعى بجد انتى نور عينيا
> صدقيننى هنفضل ترجاكى بى ايدينا
> وهنعلى صوتنا ونبكى ونقولك بجدا
> ...



*رجعت يا سمير ونورت المنتدى اهى 
بس جهازها بعافية شويتين 
يعنى على ما ترد قدامك لبكرة الصبح ده لو ماغرقتش ههههههههههه 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *انا جيت وحشتوني جداااا بجد
> وافتقدكم جدا جداا:flowers:
> 
> بشكر كل اللي سألوا عني وعن مامتي
> ...


*روح قلبى منورة الدنيا كلها 
ايه يابت ده انا كنت قربت اشاور من قلة الرغى
مافيش شكر بين الاخوات يابت 
نشكر ربنا اننا اطمنا على طنط ربنا يكمل معاها ويتمم شفاها 
وترجع احسن من الاول 
الا قوليلى صحيح انتى لسة بتاكلى جطر فى السدج من ساعتها 
انا قولت بطلتى العادة المهببة دى 
لكن صدق المثل اللى بيقول يموت الزمار وصوابعه بتلعب صحيح ههههههههه 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *رجعت يا سمير ونورت المنتدى اهى
> بس جهازها بعافية شويتين
> يعنى على ما ترد قدامك لبكرة الصبح ده لو ماغرقتش ههههههههههه
> *


*
هههههههههههههه فى جميع الاحوال انا عندى طريقة سحرية
تخلى النت يشتغل زى الصاروخ هههههههههههههههههههه :ranting:*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

Samir poet قال:


> *
> هههههههههههههه فى جميع الاحوال انا عندى طريقة سحرية
> تخلى النت يشتغل زى الصاروخ هههههههههههههههههههه :ranting:*


*ههههههههههههههههه طب قول للولو عليها 
وربنا يستر ما يفرقعش فى وشها ههههههههههههههه *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 فبراير 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> مانا لسة بقولها لو نعرف ان المظاهرة هتجيب نتيجة كدة كنا عملناها من زمان
> حمد لله على سلامتك توتة
> نورتي الدنيا كلها يا قمر :new4:


*اصلي رورو قالتي بيوزوا في المظاهره هنا زيت وسكر قولت مابدهاش بقا ولازم ادخل يمكن اطلعلي بأزازه سكر وكيس زيت:t33:

الله يسلمك يامرمر 
والدنيا كلها منورة بيكم ياغاليه
*​


SECRET ANGEL قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييه هييييييييييه الثورة نجحت يا رورو
> 
> والله وعملوها الرجالة ورافعوا راس مصر بلدنا ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههه دي ولا ثورة 25 يناير 
بجد انتي وحشتني اكتر يا موكي وافتقدك جداا
وانا مبسوطة اكتر اني اخيرررر قدرت ارجع تاني وسطكم بجد

ربنا يخليكوا كلكم ليا يااااااااااارب:flowers:
*​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *روح قلبى منورة الدنيا كلها
> ايه يابت ده انا كنت قربت اشاور من قلة الرغى
> مافيش شكر بين الاخوات يابت
> نشكر ربنا اننا اطمنا على طنط ربنا يكمل معاها ويتمم شفاها
> ...


*الدنيا منورة بيكي يابيبي صدقيني

وصح علي رأ]ك مفيش شكر بيت الاخوات ولا زيت هههههه

امين يارب ربنا يتم شفاهاا علي خير بصلوات القدسين وصلاواتكم يارب

وايوة انا لسه باكل جطر في السدج
هههههههه
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)




----------



## Samir poet (27 فبراير 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه طب قول للولو عليها
> وربنا يستر ما يفرقعش فى وشها ههههههههههههههه *


*اولا تيجى مكنة اسمها باور ودى بتنظف الاترابة 
اللى جوة الكيسة ههههههههههههههههههه
ثانيا تنطف كل قطعة فى الكيسة هذا 
بى الاضافة ان امكنها فعل ذلك 
وهناك ايضا الكمبيوتر ذات نفسة
ينظف جيت من الاتراب التى بداخلة 
وبكددا هيبقى تمام مية مية 
غير كدا مسح ملفات التجسس وملفات الفيرس
اللى على الجهاز واشهرهم 
ملف اسمة تمب  وتمب علامة مئؤية 
وملف برفرفشير 
وهذا بى الاضافة الى ملف بريرينت
وايضا ملف دسنجل تقريبا دا اسمو 
ووجب مسح جميع الملفات الموجودة بداخل 
الملفات التى ذكرتها 
والله الموقف المستعان 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## YOYO JESUS (27 فبراير 2014)

نورتى المنتدى ياواثقة فيك يارب
وانشاء الله مش تغيبى تانى 
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (27 فبراير 2014)

النهاردة احلي يوم 
دا النهاردة عيد
بتول جات ونورت المنتدي 
المنتدي كان من غير ملاك حارس 
يعنيء لو حد عرف غريب كان المنتدي
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 اتسرق 
وحمداللة علي سلامة مانتك يا بتول 
والف حمدلله علي رجوعك لمنصبك الغالي 
روحت عند الحاتي ملقتش فول 
جبت البتاعة دي وخلاص 
وعلشان انتي اللي غيابك عمل فراغ جامد في المنتدي 
جبت الصورة دي 





علشان تعرفي انتي غالية عندنا أد اية 
لو غبتي تاني ---------------
مش هكمل




وقد ازعز من ازعر
واللة علي ما اقول شهيد


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 فبراير 2014)

ايه دا !!!
بتول مش في المنتدي ، وكمان سابته ؟!
انا غايب بقالي كتـــيـر بقي !!

مش عارف ايه سبب الغــيــاب .. 

بس لو مرجعتيش هنعمل اضراب عن المشاركات والمواضيع
وكمان هنقفل باب المنتدي لحين رجوعك تاني لينا بقي 

وممكن كمان يبقي فيه انـقـلاب ، احنا مـبنهزرشي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (27 فبراير 2014)

ايه دا ملحقتش اعمل مظاهره ولا اضراب ولقيتها جات

^___^ نووووووووووووووووووورتي من تاني يا توووته


----------



## candy shop (27 فبراير 2014)

حبيبتى ارجعى بقى بجد وحشتينى اوى اوى 
مفتقدينك ومفتقدين شقاوتك والروح الجميله اللى بتعمليها للمنتدى 
تعالى بقى وفضى الاعتصام ده ههههههههه
طمنينى على ماما اتمنى تكون فى احسن حال 
ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك 

رورو بجد انتى انسانه جميله اوى 
ربنا يفرح قلبك 
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2014)

ايه ده --
انا نايمه و كان فيه هنا مظاهره 
ههههههههههههههههههه
جت باتو اهى و شوفت اسمها نورررر المنتدى كله


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2014)

*آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
أنا عرفت ناو سر تخطيكى للنقطة الــ 26 مليون تقييييييم

تقييم أحم_رع 
:download:





أم بُرتقالى هاذا ؟؟؟
وبطعم الليمون أم اليوسوفى ؟؟
جتنا نيلة فى حظنا الهبببباااااااااااااب 
ماشى يا عم ...
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 فبراير 2014)

ارجعى يا بتول المنتدى من غيرك طلمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2014)

*منوره يا أطيب وأجمل بتول
بجد وحشتينا
يا رب تكون ماما بقت كويسه ربنا يحافظلك عليها
واياكي تغيبي عننا تاني المنتدى مالهوش طعم من غيرك صدقيني
ربنا يبارك محبتك يا أغلى روروو ويخليكي لكل اخواتك*


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2014)

ايه ده هو كان في مظاهره وانا ما اعرفش
يظهر اني جيت متأخره قوي
المهم حمدلله بالسلامه واثووووقه
نورتي المنتدي غاليتي 
صحيح كنتي غايبه بس حاضره في قلوبنا
يا اطيب واحلي بتول 

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (27 فبراير 2014)

ربي اديم المحبة بيننا
ربي هذا ماتعلمناه منك
ربي لاتفرقنا عن بعضنا
ربي لاتبعدنا عنك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه
> أنا عرفت ناو سر تخطيكى للنقطة الــ 26 مليون تقييييييم
> 
> تقييم أحم_رع
> ...


*احم احم _رع 
احنا هنقر بقى ولا ايييييييييييه 
هتبوصولنا فى التقييم بتاع مامتى حبيبتى 
مش اسلوب ده ههههههههههه *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

*بشكر كل اللى اتظاهروا معانا علشان بتول ترجع 
ومظاهرتكم جابت نتيجة ورجعت ع طول ما ستحملتش 
شعب فظيع الصراحة يشيل مرسى فى 4 ايام 
ويرجع باتو فى يوم هههههههههه 
بشكركم جدا على محبتكم 
هيصى يا ست لولو شوفتى الناس بتحبك ازاى 
ابقى غيبى تانى بقى هفرفرك بالفرفر 
*​


----------



## e-Sword (27 فبراير 2014)

*هترجعي سواء شئتي او لم تشائي
فارجعي بارادتك اسلم ليكي 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 فبراير 2014)

e-Sword قال:


> *هترجعي سواء شئتي او لم تشائي
> فارجعي بارادتك اسلم ليكي
> *


*هههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا خلاص هى رجعت الطيب احسسن *​


----------



## elamer1000 (28 فبراير 2014)

*حمدالله بالسلامة عليكى يا بتولة وعلى مامتك*

*ربنا يحافظ عليكى*

*+++*​


----------



## grges monir (28 فبراير 2014)

عودى يا هاميس
اخيتاتون يريدك
قصدى المنتدى ورورو عاوزينك
كفاية زوغان


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 فبراير 2014)

معلش انا جيت متأخره المظاهره دى راحت منى 
كان نفسى اطلع مظاهره بس ماليش نصيب بقى 
نورتى يا توته وحمدالله على سلامة ماما 
بجد المنتدى كان وحش من غيرك جدا 
عالم ما تجيش غير بالمظاهرات صحيح 
ويارب يرجع كل الغايبين عن المنتدى 
من غير مظاهرات على رأى الجماعه 
كفا الله المؤمنين شر القتال 
ميرسى رورو الغاليه لمحبتك الكبيره


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> معلش انا جيت متأخره المظاهره دى راحت منى
> كان نفسى اطلع مظاهره بس ماليش نصيب بقى
> نورتى يا توته وحمدالله على سلامة ماما
> بجد المنتدى كان وحش من غيرك جدا
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههه احنا كدا عرفنا اللى فيها يا ماريا 
اى حد يغيب هى ديتها مظاهرة وهيرجع 
مش تقلقى المظاهرات كتير هبقى اقولك قبلها علشان تعملى حسابك
نورتى المظاهرة يا ماريا *


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 فبراير 2014)

*بأمانة انا مش عارفه اقول ايه
ولا عارفه اشكركم ازاي علي محبتكم الكبيرة دي
لاني حقيقي مستحقهاش

انا بجد اقل واصغر بكتير من كل كلامكم الجميل دا
وكل اللي بتعملوه علشاني
مش هقدر اقول غير ربنا يخليكم ليا
ويفرح قلوبكم زي مافرحتوا قلبي بكلامكم الرائع ومحبتكم الغالية
♥♥♥
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 فبراير 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *بأمانة انا مش عارفه اقول ايه
> ولا عارفه اشكركم ازاي علي محبتكم الكبيرة دي
> لاني حقيقي مستحقهاش
> 
> ...


*كلام ايه اللى كتير عليكى يابت انتى 
كل الكلام اللى اتقال 
ميوفكيش حقك 
:flowers::flowers::flowers:*​


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2014)

> *وكل اللي بتعملوه علشاني*


فكرتينى بفيلم اسماعيل يس فى الاسطول
لما كسب التمبولة
كلة رجب رجب
كل دة عشانى انا هههههههههه


----------



## bent el noor (5 مارس 2014)

الف حمد الله على سلامتك
نورتى بيتك يابتول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 مارس 2014)

انا عايزا حقى ناشف--

 كان فيه ازايز سكر و اكياس زيت بتتوزع هنا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 مليش دعوه  ياإمه مش نازله مظاهره تانى بعد كدا هون ههههههههه
 هنزل فى الانقلابات بس هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2014)

*هى فين ؟؟
رجعت كدة و كدة ؟!*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هى فين ؟؟
> رجعت كدة و كدة ؟!*​


*هههههههههههههههههههه 
لا رجعت بحق وحقيقى 
بس هى بتشوف غلاوتها عندنا :new8:*​


----------

